

Tech House DJ Plays Same Sample For Five Hours - flowerpot
http://www.wunderground.ie/tech-house-dj-plays-hi-hat-kick-drum-sample-five-hours-drugged-crowd-none-wiser/

======
mcphage
If the DJ's name wasn't incredibly obvious ("DJ Robert Jonathan Swift"), this
was satire—and not particularly funny satire at that.

------
quchen
And this is why there is crumbled up paper in the MOMA.

------
csmithuk
This reminds me of Nathan Barley.

